# Cow milk soap?



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Has anyone had any experience with milk made from cow milk? Or does it even exist? Have seen alot about goat milk soap and have a lot of cow milk, so was just curious. Thanks.

Whitewolf


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh yah  specially the cream. nice stuff. Haven't seen a recipe for it in awhile tho. We used to add cream to soaps to add a soft, silky feel. 

different recipes tho...using goat milk vs cow's milk. there are recipes using sheep's milk, too. I suspect there might even be recipes using dolphin and whale milk somewhere out there.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

You can take any soap recipe and convert it to cow or goat milk, or v-8 juice, or flat beer, or brewed coffee, if it's liquid you can soap it! Just sub out some or all of the water for whatever you want to add, by weight.

The trick with milk soaps is to soap cold. If I'm using 100% milk for the liquid I freeze it in cubes, weigh it out and then add my lye stirring all the while till it is all melted. I also prefer my oils to be room temp as well.

Bethany


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

OK...thanks for the info. Will give it a try later in the winter when things slow down a bit.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been making soap using our Jersey cow whole milk for the past 5 years. I like it better than goat's milk soaps.

Tracey uses sheep's milk.

Like Bethany said, you get better results if you use frozen milk cubes to add your lye to. ALSO, have your oils ready to go BEFORE mixing up your lye solution.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Yep, I agree. If it's liquid? You can soap with it...


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

kidsngarden said:


> You can take any soap recipe and convert it to cow or goat milk, or v-8 juice, or flat beer, or brewed coffee, if it's liquid you can soap it! Just sub out some or all of the water for whatever you want to add, by weight.
> 
> The trick with milk soaps is to soap cold. If I'm using 100% milk for the liquid I freeze it in cubes, weigh it out and then add my lye stirring all the while till it is all melted. I also prefer my oils to be room temp as well.
> 
> Bethany


What she said. My milk soaps and my soaps made with water use exactly the same basic recipe. The only thing that changes is the liquid. Goat's milk, cow's milk, coconut milk, herbal tea..... I just play with the liquids.


----------

